# Lionfish personality?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Anyone own a lionfish. How are their personalities? Close to Oscar fish? Thinking of keeping a few.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I never found them aggressive, except to fish that will fit into their supersized mouth. Watch out for their poisonous dorsal spines. Been stung once & it was by far the worse pain I've ever experienced, and I've cut open my head, busted my knee and had other sports injuries. The two spines in my finger was the WORSE!!!!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

What he said  

Funny thing though is that you can train them to hand feed, although you will risk quite a hit of venom if you spook them.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

some people o know have lionfish. there really neat, and i would say there personallity is comparable to a oscar. when you walk in the room, it charged from one end of the 180 to the other, and follows you along the glass till you give it food. never though i would enjoy such a large tank for only one fish, but man it makes me want to get one!


----------

